# A.F.A.C. Roll Call



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Jason,

Unfortunately I won't be able to make it down that weekend. I'll be away from home for two full weekends in January for archery related activities, no way I could get a pass for another day.

Hey, least I'm man enough to admit it.................. 

Looking forward to being at the shoot in Feb at Colby though


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm there for sure.


----------



## dutchy (Mar 21, 2004)

looking forward to it.......


----------



## Pidge (Apr 17, 2004)

Save me a spot or three...lol:tongue:


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

*shoot*

Save me a spot I'm sure I won't be busy
Andy


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2007)

Sean and Fiona toooooo please


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

I want to be but can't say yes for sure until closer to the date.


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

Sean McKenty said:


> Sean and Fiona toooooo please


Ok, so far I have responses and PM's from some. Here's how the list is shaping up...

Andrew (BigF)
Craig (dutchy)
Jason (<-- me)
ontario moose
cheaplaughs
cath8r
Sean
FiFi
#1 Hogger

DsrtRat...I'm sure we can squeeze you in, should you decide you can make it..:wink: Just lemme know when you do.

That's 9 and a maybe. I'll keep adding to the list as I receive confirmations. 

Thanks guys and gals.


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

Sean...Do you think Maich will be interested? I'm not sure if checks in here.


Does anyone know someone who may be interested that does not visit this forum? I can take proxy confirms...:wink:


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

This chicken, bottom feeder, nancy boy, southerner will not be able to attend. 
Those guy from the central zone are just plain mean


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

H.M. Murdock said:


> This chicken, bottom feeder, nancy boy, southerner will not be able to attend.
> Those guy from the central zone are just plain mean


Tough love Matty.......... tough love


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

ZarkSniper said:


> The shoot is Saturday, January 6th. Starts at 10:00


Ummm...January 6 is a Sunday.
So is the shoot on Saturday the 5th, or Sunday the 6th?

Either way, I'm scheduled to work, so I guess I'm going to be too chicken to show up.


buk buk buk *BCAWWW*


----------



## Pidge (Apr 17, 2004)

*Zark*

Thanks for including me too


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

Thank you Stash...*Yes January 5th...SATURDAY* 

Sorry Pidge...:tongue:

Andrew (BigF)
Craig (dutchy)
Jason (<-- me)
ontario moose
cheaplaughs
cath8r
Sean
FiFi
#1 Hogger
Pidge
DsrtRat (maybe)


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*more than likely I will be a no show .....*

January's a extremely busy month for me and that will be my only weekend I can spend some time at home.

Zark can you please PM me your shipping addy so that I can send you the trophies 

PintoJK


----------



## Green Archer22 (Oct 27, 2007)

*A.f.a.c*

Hey Zark can you put me in for a spot. Greatly appreciated.

Green Archer 22:wink:


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2007)

ZarkSniper said:


> Sean...Do you think Maich will be interested? I'm not sure if checks in here.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know someone who may be interested that does not visit this forum? I can take proxy confirms...:wink:


After last night I am not sure, Matty was the last CDN out at the Livingston smackdown and he drove with Dave and Cath8ter so it must have been avery long ride home, I will check anyway


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

*araz2114...in!*

Hey Zarkster... I plan on attending. I think Ontario moose will make it also but I have to check with him.


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

Good list going here...Gunna meet some new faces :thumb:

1. Andrew (BigF)
2. Craig (dutchy)
3. Jason (<-- me)
4. ontario moose
5. cheaplaughs
6. cath8r
7. Sean
8. FiFi
9. #1 Hogger
10. Pidge
11. DsrtRat (maybe) 
12. arazz2114
13. Green Archer22


----------



## XTRMN8R (Mar 26, 2004)

Count me in. Hunting ends on new years eve so I should have a day or two to prep.

Dave


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

ZarkSniper said:


> Good list going here...Gunna meet some new faces :thumb:
> 
> 1. Andrew (BigF)
> 2. Craig (dutchy)
> ...


6 spots remaining...


----------



## Wiz w/a Sceptre (Nov 27, 2007)

Count me in Jay


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

Wiz w/a Sceptre said:


> Count me in Jay


Princess

It good see you have joined us on AT. Maybe you should chage your login name to wiz with pine?


----------



## Wiz w/a Sceptre (Nov 27, 2007)

maybe I should change it to say Wiz on Mat :wink:


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

1. Andrew (BigF)
2. Craig (dutchy)
3. Jason (<-- me)
4. ontario moose
5. cheaplaughs
6. cath8r
7. Sean
8. FiFi
9. #1 Hogger
10. Pidge
11. DsrtRat (maybe) 
12. arazz2114
13. Green Archer22
14. XTRMN8R
15. Dietmar
16. Dave Maich


That's about does it for spots guys and gals....I am leaving the last few spots for some customers at the shop. Thanks everyone and looking forward to the shoot.

Jason


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

*Final roster*

1. Andrew (BigF)
2. Craig (dutchy)
3. Jason (<-- me)
4. ontario moose
5. cheaplaughs
6. cath8r
7. Sean
8. FiFi
9. #1 Hogger
10. Pidge
11. DsrtRat (maybe) 
12. arazz2114
13. Green Archer22
14. XTRMN8R
15. Dietmar
16. Dave Maich
17. Engine10...Angus
18. Tom Borton
19. Micheal Heaslip
20. Larry Heaslip


Thanks to all who PM'd, responded here, and called me.


----------



## Inukshuk (Aug 21, 2005)

Hi Jason, just found out about the shoot from Angus. If there's any more room or a cancellation I'd like to go.


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

Inukshuk said:


> Hi Jason, just found out about the shoot from Angus. If there's any more room or a cancellation I'd like to go.


*Officially, I am still waiting for a firm confirmation from DsrtRat.*

Please PM with your real name and possibly your phone #, and I will put you on standby. I really wish I had extra room for more people, but I think it will be tight with the 20 we already have. 

As it is right now, I think we will have to cut the # of arrows from 60 to 45...depends on time. I want to make sure we have enough time left over for the shootout. My goal is to finish the shooting by 5:00pm...when the shop closes. If it runs over, that's ok...

Please, Please...If anyone does end up needing to cancel, let me know ASAP.

Anyone in the area that day, is welcome to stop by the shop and check out the goings on. 

Thanks, Jason


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

*Some changes*

1. Andrew (BigF)
2. Craig (dutchy)
3. InukShuk------is taking my spot
4. ontario moose
5. cheaplaughs
6. cath8r
7. Sean
8. FiFi
9. #1 Hogger
10. Pidge
11. DsrtRat...CONFIRMED
12. arazz2114
13. Green Archer22
14. XTRMN8R
15. Dietmar
16. Dave Maich
17. Engine10...Angus
18. Tom Borton
19. Micheal Heaslip
20. Larry Heaslip

I have given up my spot to InukShuk. He is a customer at the shop that I want to shoot this event. Great guy. 
Spank him hard guys:wink:

DsrtRat has confirmed his spot.

I would also like to hear from people interested in going out for smoe dinner afterwards. I will need to make a reservation if enough of us are going. I was thinking either, Casey's or East Side Mario's...both just down the road from the shop


----------



## Pidge (Apr 17, 2004)

*Dinner*

I hear smoe is pretty good. But you have to cook it a long time...lol...:wink:


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I think you're mixed up - "Shmoo" is good when you cook it for a long time. Smoe is best grilled lightly. A nice mango chutney on the side goes well.


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

Sorry...SOME 


buggers:wink:


----------



## scott munro (Sep 10, 2006)

I just found out about shoot and would like to attend if possible.?Just started checkin site out.


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

Hi Scott. Right now it is completely full, and I already gave my spot up...so that's out of the question...:embara:
If anyone cancels I will let you know. 

I wish I had more room, but it's going to be tight with 20 as it is.





scott munro said:


> I just found out about shoot and would like to attend if possible.?Just started checkin site out.


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

Tight with 20? Come on! Everyone one of the archers listed (me included) is 150lbs and built like a rake.


----------



## dutchy (Mar 21, 2004)

*lmao*

speak for yourself........:lol3:


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Sorry Dutchy, you don't even qualify in the 'rake' category. How about 'soda straw'??


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

DR I know its been a while since we have seen each other but god are your eyes that bad ???????????????????????:mg:


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

You mean I am not built like a GREYHOUND??????????????(bus)


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

Jason PM sent


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

It is on Saturday right? ANyone from Guelph and surrounding area need a ride?


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

*Please Read!!!!!!!!!!*



DsrtRat said:


> It is on Saturday right? ANyone from Guelph and surrounding area need a ride?


Yes...Saturday!!

I want to get the shooting under way around 10:00-10:30am. 
- Please be there early enough to get set up...I should be at the shop by 8:00am, for you early birds.
- There is only enough room for the bare essentials in the range.
- Please keep all you extras, such as bow cases, in your vehicle. There is ample parking in the A&P parking lot across the lot from us(we are facing the A&P lot), Please use this area.
- Right now I intend on the ranking round to be 60 arrows, but that may be cut to 45 depending on how it goes. It will be tight in there for all 20 of us and our equipment, and I hope it goes smoothly.
- Anyone interested in going for dinner afterward, PLEASE let me know by Friday so I can make a reservation. Please include # of people you speak for. Wives and such are welcome. I was thinking of either East Side Mario's or Casey's as they are just down the road from the shop....open to suggestions though.


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

dsrtrat I think you had your #'s bacwards cause I think dutchy might top out the scales at about 105-106 HA!HA!HA!JJ dutchy but I might just slide by to watch your "SKILLS!"
dh1
(jeff)


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

8AM? Are you nuts?! LOL


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

*Format???*

Hey J, is there any format that we should know about? Different targets.... different scoring???? Are we shooting IFAA or Fita targets??? or something different?? 

Thanx,

araz2114


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

araz2114 said:


> Hey J, is there any format that we should know about? Different targets.... different scoring???? Are we shooting IFAA or Fita targets??? or something different??
> 
> Just show up and shoot whats put on the butt you are a professional and should be able to adapt to any situation:dontknow:


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

araz2114 said:


> Hey J, is there any format that we should know about? Different targets.... different scoring???? Are we shooting IFAA or Fita targets??? or something different??
> 
> Thanx,
> 
> araz2114


3 spot FITA. Vert or Vegas TBD. 45 or 60 arrow for ranking. Top 4 get a by to the second round. 5th & 20th shoot, 6th & 19th...etc. If there is an odd # of shooters, the the top 5 will get a by. Winners go on, losers are turned into spectators. 
I am toying with the idea of a "CD" shootout if there is time.


----------



## Engine10 (Sep 6, 2007)

Hi Jason,
Tom and I were thinking about going for the supper thing. Since we'll be finished before lunch it could be a long wait.........Angus


----------



## Foghorn (Jun 24, 2005)

ZarkSniper said:


> 3 spot FITA. Vert or Vegas TBD. 45 or 60 arrow for ranking. Top 4 get a by to the second round. 5th & 20th shoot, 6th & 19th...etc. If there is an odd # of shooters, the the top 5 will get a by. Winners go on, losers are turned into spectators.
> I am toying with the idea of a "CD" shootout if there is time.


You didn't mention if there were any arrow restrictions. Can we shoot Fat Shafts or do I have to shoot the new FCA rules with inner ten scoring? Heck I'll just bring 3 bows to make sure I have things covered, maybe even some Nano's just in case!

See you tomorrow.

Dietmar


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

Foghorn said:


> You didn't mention if there were any arrow restrictions. Can we shoot Fat Shafts or do I have to shoot the new FCA rules with inner ten scoring? Heck I'll just bring 3 bows to make sure I have things covered, maybe even some Nano's just in case!
> 
> See you tomorrow.
> 
> Dietmar


No bow, arrow, gender, or skill restrictions (cept current world champs have to shoot 1416's..:wink

This is for charity, not going to put restrictions on anything.

Cya tomorrow.


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

To make it fair, anyone with a world champion rating should have to shoot their wrong hand.

If everyone is going out for supper, I would go. I generally eat everyday:embara:


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

DsrtRat said:


> To make it fair, anyone with a world champion rating should have to shoot their wrong hand.
> 
> If everyone is going out for supper, I would go. I generally eat everyday:embara:


At this point only a couple of people have let me know they want to go for dinner afterwards. I'll take a head count tomorrow morning and call for a reservation tomorrow...if anyone is interested.

Maybe we can go to the "smoe" family resteraunt...


----------



## Pidge (Apr 17, 2004)

Count me in for smoe. See you tonight after work Jay


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

Pidge said:


> Count me in for smoe. See you tonight after work Jay


Cool. Call me when you're on your way. I'll prolly still be at the shop practicing... I wanna try out that S4. :tongue:


----------



## Foghorn (Jun 24, 2005)

ZarkSniper said:


> No bow, arrow, gender, or skill restrictions (cept current world champs have to shoot 1416's..:wink
> 
> This is for charity, not going to put restrictions on anything.
> 
> Cya tomorrow.



Unfortunately I don't have any 1416's. So do you think you can supply some for me and I will bring my genesis bow and I will be happy to donate my money to charity. See you guy's tomorrow.

Dietmar


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*I think you should have to .....*



Foghorn said:


> Unfortunately I don't have any 1416's. So do you think you can supply some for me and I will bring my genesis bow and I will be happy to donate my money to charity. See you guy's tomorrow.
> 
> Dietmar


shoot your Nano's out of a left handed recurve ..... that should maybe even out the field :wink:


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

pintojk said:


> shoot your Nano's out of a left handed recurve ..... that should maybe even out the field :wink:


I still wouldn't bet against him...he's prolly been practicing for just such an occasion.:wink:


----------

